# Swim bladder or something else?



## Toe (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a freshwater tank with four Australian Rainbowfish (and some corys and a pleco). Recently, one of the rainbows has had trouble swimming. He can swim with the group, but normally ends up retreating to a place where a plant is near a wall, so he can sort of balance himself between them.

In all cases, his head points upward somewhat. When he's in that resting place, he is more than 45 degrees from horizontal. His pectoral fins and tail are constantly moving to help him remain afloat. When he rests those, he begins to sink.

I don't see anything physically wrong, and the other rainbows seem OK. I did notice the temp was a little high (83), so I turned down the heater.

I've read descriptions of swim bladder maladies, and this doesn't seem to fit. He's not darting around or flipping over or anything... just struggling to stay afloat.

Any ideas what this might be and what I can do?

Thanks.


----------



## squilla1123 (Aug 10, 2008)

There are 2 kinds of swim bladder troubles-one in which it cant inflate and the other in which it cant deflate.Sounds like the latter.Sadly, there is neither a cure or a known cause...sometimes they self-repair with time.But that might not be his problem.


----------



## Toe (Aug 13, 2008)

Also, he's not eating. To some extent this may be because the other rainbows are beating him to the food. But he isn't trying, so I guess he's not interested.

Is there anything I can do for this guy?


----------



## Toe (Aug 13, 2008)

squilla1123 said:


> There are 2 kinds of swim bladder troubles-one in which it cant inflate and the other in which it cant deflate.Sounds like the latter.Sadly, there is neither a cure or a known cause...sometimes they self-repair with time.But that might not be his problem.


Thanks... I didn't see your post until I had posted my follow-up.

I guess I'll wait and see. I just feel bad for him. He's been like this for a few days now.


----------



## squilla1123 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, I guess thats about all you can do-just try to keep his stress level low.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

you can try an blanch some pees and feed him that... I would isolate him in case it a parasite....


----------

